
Game Boy, a hardware autopsy – Part 2: memory mapping [video] - dvcrn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecTQVa42sJc
======
unlinker
Why a video? And why such an annoying voice? Too many questions.

~~~
dvcrn
I think it's great! It makes it so easy to understand that it could likely
spark a interest in non-tech people.

I don't know much about the Gameboy but got so curious that I started
researching more about previous console hardware.

